
Show HN: Platform for game devs to easily build press kits - rfitz
https://gamepresskit.com/?ref=hn
======
rfitz
GamePressKit is the all-in-one solution for game studios to quickly build,
publish, and manage beautiful press kits for all their releases. With PR
converting at 10 to 50 times higher than advertising, having a press kit is
critical to ensure your game gets the media coverage it deserves. Building a
strong press kit isn't an easy task, but the GamePressKit platform makes it
effortless with a powerful visual editor and built in press kit best practices
recommended in the industry. With no prior press kit knowledge required, you
can create your own press kit, add necessary content and assets, and publish
it with a unique, shareable URL in a matter of minutes.

